# Gto In Motor Trend



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Motor Trend did a battle against the new Z06 and the contestants: a Hennessey Viper, Accufab Ford GT, Lingenfelter C6, Livernois Mustang AND OUR FAVORITE A MTI GTO. I am not going to quote the entire article but the 455 cu. in. STS remote turbo equiped GTO put down 789 hp and 788 lb. ft. . It finished 4th in the standing mile, 3rd in 60-0, 5th in the 1/4 mile (although its trap speed was higher than the 4th place Z06 and just shy of the 3rd place Lingenfelter C6. The end result was the best "bang for you buck" and the title "giant killer." Pick up an issue and read the article you'll smiling with pride the whole time :rofl: .

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

I skimmed through the article because I was late for work. Why did they call it giant killer.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wondering if that article was ever going to make it to print. I was at MTI back in February, and was talking to David about that car. Looking forward to picking up a copy!:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

What were the #'s? Who got first?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> What were the #'s? Who got first?


1 mile run:
1. Viper- [email protected]
2. C6- [email protected]
3. GT- [email protected]
4. GTO - [email protected]
5. Z06- [email protected]74
6. [email protected]

Quarter:
1. GT- [email protected]
2. Viper- [email protected]
3. C6- [email protected]
4. Z06- [email protected]
5. GTO- [email protected]
6. [email protected]

Conclusion: (I'm quoting)
GT: Ferrari-Beater
Viper: King of the Hill
C6: Power Fiend
Stang: Underdog
GTO: Giant Killer
Z06: All Around


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i cant wait to get my hands on that one:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

It's actually a pretty good read.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> It's actually a pretty good read.


I concur.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> 1 mile run:
> 1. Viper- [email protected]
> 2. C6- [email protected]
> 3. GT- [email protected]
> ...


Lets not forget - GTO - "Best Bang For Your Buck Leader"


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

*Check this out*

www.motortrend.com/multimedia


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

How did they get such a poor ET from that beast!?!?
I assume the tires were spinning through most of the 1/4 mile. Why not put some decent tires on a car with 900 hp!


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Thony216 said:


> How did they get such a poor ET from that beast!?!?
> I assume the tires were spinning through most of the 1/4 mile. Why not put some decent tires on a car with 900 hp!



Yep, tire size killed the GTO 1/4 mile times......The Viper had HUGE tires. Power per dollar, they were very impressed with the Goat.
:cool


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> 1 mile run:
> 1. Viper- [email protected]
> 2. C6- [email protected]
> 3. GT- [email protected]
> ...



Those are aweful times considering the specs and price tags on all of these vehicles. A stock GTO runs low 13's so I'd have to say either they were testing the cars on a track at 25,000 feet elevation or they were using bicycle tires instead of some real rubber.

Ridiculous times with that much money being shelled out. I'd say it's a disappointment. I could spend less than $3k to get my GTO 1/4 mile times that low.

:willy:


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

As usual they try to make our car the slowest thing running,next month I will have owned my goat for a year and have yet have someone out run me.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Wicked trap MPH, but horrible 1/4 times on all of them- ESPECIALLY for the MPH they were running.

redrocket- Hard to believe that in West Palm you haven't been able to find someone who out runs you. Must be in the wrong crowd . When I lived there 7 years ago, I had an 86 Vette that would destroy my GTO ([email protected])and I got beat by a lot of people out there on the street. Heck, my 05 GTO got killed last week by my buddies Talon here in PA from a 60mph roll on- it was flat out embarrassing. Not saying the car is slow by any means, just not overly impressive either. Must just come from different automotive backgrounds I would assume. Either way, not trying to pick a fight, hope it didn't come across that way !!!
Joe


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Doesn't smitty run in the 11.5 second range in the 1/4? If he does I am sure he spent considerably less for mods than the tested GTO. I think mti should talk to smitty on things involving mods.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

That MTI goat also has a 3.07 rear end, the better to reach higher top speeds. Almost all the tuner cars had more power than could be put to the ground. I wish mine had that problem..........


----------

